# Why is my dog being sick?



## Codythecockapoo (Jan 4, 2018)

Yesterday he was sick in the evening and in the early hours of this morning he was sick twice. (Might be a bit tmi) but it's not food that he is throwing up, it's like bile, why might that be? 
The only reasons I can think of is that over the Christmas period we've eaten chocolate so maybe he found a crumb? 
Our rabbit is currently living inside due to bad weather and I think he may have eaten some of the rabbits poos. 
2 days ago we went on a car journey that he was quite stressed about, could he be having the effects of car sick? 

All other aspects of illness aren't visible - still got a cold wet nose etc.


----------



## beckymnd (Oct 17, 2017)

Sometimes Dexter is sick if he eats his food too quickly, or if we take him out in the car on an empty stomach. He also had worms a few weeks ago & was sick a few times during that. He will also sometimes gag if he's been picking up dust and it's tickling the back of his throat.
It's best to keep record of everything doggy related for a few days & perhaps you will be able to decipher what causes it.

Keep an eye on his appetite / toiletting for 24-48 hours. If something seems 'off' get him to a vet for a check, it's not really worth guessing. Dexter was sick a couple of times in a similar way over a couple of days a while ago, but no other symptoms, then eventually a worm came up which was kinda gross, but just goes to show it could be something harmless, OR something that needs addressing!


----------



## LuckyCockapoo (May 29, 2017)

Lucky has been sick bile a couple of times, not sure of the cause. He may seem a little offsite but otherwise normal. He does eat all sorts of rubbish though. 

If they’re still eating the next day and don’t miss more than 1 meal - plus are drinking. I’d not worry for one off being sick. If it’s happening a lot, not eating, and specifically not drinking and dehydrated, I’d be concerned.


----------

